# Thursday slacker ride 10/7



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone want to go climb a hill Thursday afternoon? I'm thinking Portola Valley, OLH back down 84. The timing would be to finish by sun-down.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

i might able to do this. start about 5 from lincoln park on foothill?


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Weather permitting I'm in!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I'd like to go to this one.

It seems to get dark very these days though. Like 6:30 is already pretty sketchy.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome - our very own low-key hill climb. 20 minutes or bust! Lincoln Park on Foothill is fine with me. Is it OK with everyone to move the start to 4:45pm because of the light?


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

roll at 4:45. and bring a blinky just to be safe. foothill->old page mill->arastradero->olh->84


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm... may have to pass - going to ride over to Bean Hollow today and checkout the beached whale and may not make it back in time.

"I'm beached.. beached as, bro!"


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like glorious weather. I'll be there at 4:45pm. I'll cruise down the University Ave side to look for cyclists.

Francis - are you still in?

ratpick - have a whale of a time.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like glorious weather. I'll be there at 4:45pm. I'll cruise down the University Ave side to look for cyclists.

Francis - are you still in?

ratpick - have a whale of a time.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sorry I'm out. My kids want to see the dead whale 

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> sorry I'm out. My kids want to see the dead whale


At least it is cheaper than SeaWorld.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

im flaking too. sorry, see you next time


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dead whales and dead beats - what a bunch of flaky bastards!!

I'm gonna go up OLH and whip out a sub 19 minute time, see if I don't. And no-one will be there to tell me otherwise!

Next time ...


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Great ride, the best I've felt all year. There were lots of people out on Junipero Serra and Foothill Expressway. I had to content myself with dropping riders who didn't even know that they were being dropped!

Oh, the time. 20 minutes and change as usual. But a very small amount of change, only 2c. If heythorp had been there for the last 200m I would have crushed it for sure.

It feels like my form is peaking perfectly for low-key ... except that my social calendar says otherwise.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

sorry. turned out to be an amazing but stinky family afternoon!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

"Bean Hollow - we guarantee you'll see a whale"


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> "Bean Hollow - we guarantee you'll see a whale"


based on it's current location... it's gonna be there a while.

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Great ride, the best I've felt all year. There were lots of people out on Junipero Serra and Foothill Expressway. I had to content myself with dropping riders who didn't even know that they were being dropped!
> 
> Oh, the time. 20 minutes and change as usual. But a very small amount of change, only 2c. If heythorp had been there for the last 200m I would have crushed it for sure.
> 
> It feels like my form is peaking perfectly for low-key ... except that my social calendar says otherwise.



Oh man I have been so busy and have not been on here for a few days. Missed this one. Next time. 

I have not been riding at all. Rolling around the flats 3 hours a week thats about it, My legs are wrecked from the big hikes and running. I can barely get the pedals to turn over.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

francois said:


> sorry. turned out to be an amazing but stinky family afternoon!
> 
> fc


I love how it looks like the people are standing on the whale in the second shot 

I got a century in riding out to sniff the essence of decomposing whale and came back via Old Haul Trail then climbed out from Pescadero State Park, per the LKHC route coming up.

That's going to be quite a climb for LKHC. Admittedly I was 70 miles into my ride when I hit it, so not fresh, but it got me all the way down to granny a few times.

Did manage a new PR on Kings Mtn. So I've got that going for me.


----------

